# LIL video from Selma, AL on my buddies land



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)




----------



## 05bforce750 (Jan 7, 2010)

Cool Video Man, Not To Mention, Killer Brute You Got There


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm from selma.
where you from ThaMule and where is that? Mulberry creek?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

We need to get together and RIDE :rockn:


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

phreebsd said:


> I'm from selma.
> where you from ThaMule and where is that? Mulberry creek?


I am actually from Rogersville, AL but my buddy is from Selma. His name is Josh Brady. I dont know the name of the creek but it opened up into a big river at the end.


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> We need to get together and RIDE :rockn:


No doubt man. I dont know when if I will be able to get a ride in before I have surgery so it might not be until around the June time frame before I can ride.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

haha i was gonna say was this the brady land?
yes that's on river road right by my aunts place. 
the creek is mulberry and it terminates into the alabama river couple miles from that location.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

you need to tell him to join up!
several folks on this forum ride that land.


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

I'll let him know.. He is in Afghanistan right now and only comes home every 6 months. He and I were in the Army together for quite a while back when we were both in. He will be home again around June so that will be about the time I can ride again...Seems like a good time waiting to happen to me!!!! That video was actually at the mouth of the river. I didnt venture to far out in fear of disappearing forever!!!!! at least my brute anyways! I got the full pic from right there with josh in it! ill post it


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

Thats josh with the red hat on and I am sure yall might recognize some of the others.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

looks like a location i need to roll on!
policebrute750 knows the brady guy . He and my uncle are in afghanistan.


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

It's greatnriding land for sure. I don't know if you can see or not in that pic but boats pulled up on the edge and docked and we had a party of about 100 people


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

now that's a group!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

That video is a repost. I posted that back in October. You were on here before you even signed up! 

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=2867&highlight=chests


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

I reckon I'm famous! Haha. Just kidding. That noise heard early in the video was a rear axle that needed to be regreased. I have not had any problems out of it other than two torn boots since last June. Does fine as long as you don't ride for miles at a time.


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i will probably experience a lot of the same with the 7" ill be pickin up soon.


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

cool video. how come noone followed you?


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

hahaha...no one else was as big as me!


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

Here is a picture back when the brute was rocking the 4" and I had my rzr as well!










one more pic of the rzr after I got a new cage from rolling it. after market cage of course!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

thats a SICK rzr........ :rockn: I want one bad.


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

you could have had that one for 12,500!!!! ending up trading it for a busa and 4500


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

You had better not go to the darkside Jon....


I ride at my camp not too far from Selma due north on Hwy 5 at Heiburger.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Masher said:


> You had better not go to the darkside Jon....
> 
> 
> I ride at my camp not too far from Selma due north on Hwy 5 at Heiburger.


I most likely will.... if someone would ever buy the brute... I have a nice little cheap PoPo picked out.. I started out on the darkside... I just came to the BFWDP meeting to see what it was all about.


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

haha...I love my brute and would never give up its power for anything but..........that 850xp sure would make a comfy lil trail rider when I wasnt beating around on the brute!


----------



## policebrute750 (Mar 7, 2009)

ThaMule, is that the brute Josh wrecked, causing him to have pins and screws pit in his hand? If i remember correctly he is comming back in June or July this year. If not i can ride his land when ever we want. All i got to do is call Mike and Patty and tell them Im comming. Now i will have to get special permission to bring a bunch of folks but the bradys are cool and always looking for a party.


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

Yep, that is the brute he wrecked....I was standing there watching! i had to take his *** to the hospital. Mike and Patty are indeed awesome people and I have the OK to come down anytime I want wether Josh is there or not


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Dude when you are 65 you get an XP. They are for old farts man.


----------



## policebrute750 (Mar 7, 2009)

Thamule, are you in brentwood on 65 or in knoxville? we need to get togather and ride in the spring.


----------



## ThaMule (Jan 26, 2010)

on I-65 just a couple miles north of franklin! Yes we do!


----------

